# Risotto--to buy acquarello rice? (Y,N)



## vitauta (Aug 31, 2011)

i am making risotto for the first time. i've had risotto in restaurants twice only. both times it was dreamy. i approach this new dish with more than a little trepidation, as risotto is well known for being tricky to get right. (i watch hell's kitchen so i know)how much better are my chances for a creamy to-die-for risotto if i use this special risotto rice? does anybody here have experience cooking with acquarello rice as compared to regular short grained rice making risotto?  i know i could always do the virgin run with plain rice, but i want the results of this effort to be something really special....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 31, 2011)

I've only heard of using Arborio Rice.   And I think it's worth it.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 31, 2011)

Carnaroli is my first choice but Aborio is nearly as good.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 31, 2011)

It looks like that's a brand name for a carnaroli rice.  Carnaroli is a fine risotto rice as is arborio.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 31, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've only heard of using Arborio Rice. And I think it's worth it.


 
That reminds me, after the other night's risotto I need to put some arborio on my wally world shopping list


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 31, 2011)

Vitauta, I can prepare a decent risotto, so you can surely prepare a good one! 
It's a scary food for us Pavesi, too, even if Pavia province is the number one rice growing place in Italy... but it can be mastered!
My advice for the risotto is to follow it while you prepare it, do not abandon the poor thing or you risk having to call the chinese takeaway boys!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 31, 2011)

arborio rice sure seems like the way to go. thanks.  now, what in your opinion is the best kind of risotto to make?  mushroom, or....what?  any favorites, or a recipe to recommend?


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 31, 2011)

Risotto alla milanese (saffron risotto) is the one I prefer, here you can find a good video recipe to prepare it (you have to withstand some seconds of ads). Audio is not so good, Italian and English overlap a little, but i is not impossible to follow, and images are good enough, in my opinion. Me, I use Parmigiano Reggiano instead of the Grana Padano.

Buon appetito!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 31, 2011)

vitauta said:


> arborio rice sure seems like the way to go. thanks.  now, what in your opinion is the best kind of risotto to make?  mushroom, or....what?  any favorites, or a recipe to recommend?




Ala Milanese is what I make most.  

Risotto is really not a difficult/complicated dish to prepare as long as you follow a good recipe and are patient.

Start with a basic recipe and expand your repertoire from there, adding stuff you like to risottos.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 31, 2011)

saffron, a perfect use of my saffron spice, and parmeson.  a nice uncomplicated recipe for my first risotto.  very good.  now, for the needed patience....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 1, 2011)

Luca mate you gave them the hardest risotto to make first.Saffron is a bugger to balance.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 1, 2011)

vitauta said:


> saffron, a perfect use of my saffron spice, and parmeson.  a nice uncomplicated recipe for my first risotto.  very good.  now, for the needed patience....





Bolas De Fraile said:


> Luca mate you gave them the hardest risotto to make first.Saffron is a bugger to balance.



Ok lads, my first commandment is: if I can do it, anyone can do it! 

And, to cheat a little, I don't use those precious pistils but the lovely small bags, so you can better assess the quantities, after you prepared some ugly yellow risotto!

A link to pistils and small bags. I just googled it now, I don't know anything about this merchant.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 1, 2011)

Luca mate I cheat like mad, the first prob with saffron is that it colors and flavors, the second is the quality, age and cost.
The Spanish saffron is very good if it is in pistil format.The prob I had was to get the deep golden color that I perceived to be correct the flavor became metallic in either risotto or paella.
The Spanish have a product they use called Colorante this allows you to get the color and then be more delicate using the pistils. This also has an impact on your wallet


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 1, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Luca mate I cheat like mad, the first prob with saffron is that it colors and flavors, the second is the quality, age and cost.
> The Spanish saffron is very good if it is in pistil format.The prob I had was to get the deep golden color that I perceived to be correct the flavor became metallic in either risotto or paella.
> The Spanish have a product they use called Colorante this allows you to get the color and then be more delicate using the pistils. This also has an impact on your wallet



 Well done, as long as the recipe is good enough for you, me and Bobby McGee.

But, Bolas, my dear friend, I'm afraid that for an Italian, using Spanish saffron to prepare a Risotto alla Milanese it's simply inconceivable!


----------



## vitauta (Sep 1, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Luca mate I cheat like mad, the first prob with saffron is that it colors and flavors, the second is the quality, age and cost.
> The Spanish saffron is very good if it is in pistil format.The prob I had was to get the deep golden color that I perceived to be correct the flavor became metallic in either risotto or paella.
> The Spanish have a product they use called Colorante this allows you to get the color and then be more delicate using the pistils. This also has an impact on your wallet



this whole saffron discussion is going way over my head i'm afraid.  i believe what you are referring to as pistils are the saffron threads?  the saffron i plan to be using is a plain, or maybe with turmeric, powder by mccormick.  this is not going to be considered authentic by connoisseurs, but this is "saffron" with which i'm familiar, and one i like okay.  the soft yellow color is likewise fine with me and one i associate with saffron spice.  i still need to buy my arborio rice.  this risotto dish just might happen over the labor day weekend....


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 1, 2011)

My first risotto was pancetta and pea.  I sauted the pancetta with shallots and garlic, added the arbroiro, deglased with white wine, mixed in the heated stock (chicken) and folded in some frozen (yes frozen, they end up tasting amazingly fresh) peas with the parmesan at the end.

At school I got famous for my butternut squash and cranberry but it is a little trickier!

Let us know what you make and how it goes, vitauta!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, mushroom is very popular and easy as well.  Just saute them at the beginning and continue on as normal.  Some recipes saute them separate and add them with the cheese, but I like the liquid from the mushrooms mixing with the wine and stock.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 1, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Oh, mushroom is very popular and easy as well.  Just saute them at the beginning and continue on as normal.  Some recipes saute them separate and add them with the cheese, but I like the liquid from the mushrooms mixing with the wine and stock.




so nice that you're taking such an interest, lp.  i'm debating between the mushroom risotto and ala milanese.  i feel a bit more confident dealing with mushrooms since they are already longtime friends i'm so comfortable with.  the saffron dish would be extra special though....do you have a wine recommendation for me for this risotto dish, lp?


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 1, 2011)

I just use a dry white wine for most of my cooking.  Since I can't drink the stuff for health reasons and used to love a nice glass of white with dinner, I don't buy anything too fancy...too heart-breaking!  And you only need a splash.

By the way, Risotto is one of my all time favourite ways to have rice so I could go on for hours!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 1, 2011)

My first risotto was just a short while back and posted in the risotto thread. I thought it was pretty easy, but I've got nothing to compare with as I've never eaten it before. It seemed creamy to me.


----------



## Fabiabi (Sep 1, 2011)

Butternut squash is amazing in a risotto. I made mine by roasting the squash first and then adding it to the rice at the end. Also a simple summer vegetable risotto is lovely with some mint. Could also add some smoked haddock.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 1, 2011)

pacanis said:


> My first risotto was just a short while back and posted in the risotto thread. I thought it was pretty easy, but I've got nothing to compare with as I've never eaten it before. It seemed creamy to me.



pac, how about pointing me to the risotto thread to which you refer. i did a search before starting this one and could find nothing.  i just went back for another look, back to early 2010, saw two that contained a total of some seven posts, none yours.  do you remember the name of the thread?


----------



## vitauta (Sep 1, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> I just use a dry white wine for most of my cooking.  Since I can't drink the stuff for health reasons and used to love a nice glass of white with dinner, I don't buy anything too fancy...too heart-breaking!  And you only need a splash.
> 
> By the way, Risotto is one of my all time favourite ways to have rice so I could go on for hours!




lp, do you have an all time favorite risotto recipe you'd like to share?  i like the fact that you are such a big risotto fan. you probably know the best combinations, what works the best, etc.....


----------



## pacanis (Sep 1, 2011)

vitauta said:


> pac, how about pointing me to the risotto thread to which you refer. i did a search before starting this one and could find nothing. i just went back for another look, back to early 2010, saw two that contained a total of some seven posts, none yours. do you remember the name of the thread?


 
I'll go look. I'm sure it's still in my subscriptions. I think NAChef posted it...
I'll be back.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f123/cook-together-risotto-70314.html


----------



## vitauta (Sep 1, 2011)

pacanis said:


> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f123/cook-together-risotto-70314.html





very good risotto thread.  i will spend some time there before making my dish.  your risotto looks great, pac! you said you like the college inn chicken broth. just in case it makes a difference, i'll get some of it.  other nice risottos in that thread, too.  looked like fun.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 1, 2011)

vitauta said:


> very good risotto thread. i will spend some time there before making my dish. your risotto looks great, pac! you said you like the college inn chicken broth. just in case it makes a difference, i'll get some of it. other nice risottos in that thread, too. looked like fun.


 
College Inn Bold it's called. Make sure you get the Bold. And it comes in a smallish bottle, 17 oz or something. Just right if you cook for one because it's easy to use up in a few weeks. Opening up a bottle of the Rotisserie Chicken is like you are smelling someone taking a chicken out of the oven.

And thank you. 
I thought I had posted the recipe and my changes, but I guess not. The gist of the method I used was, you only need to contantly stir it in the beginning, when you are turning your rice golden in the butter and listening for the sizzle. Then again when you add the first liquid, which in my case was the liquid from reconstituting the porcini and some vermouth. This is basically to get it cooking evenly in your pan. Then start in with your broth, just enough to cover the rice, stir, let absorb. I think I did that three times. Have more broth heated up than you think you will need or you'll be SOL and scrambling for some hot liquid to add if you run out.
You are looking for a slight bite to the rice and a creaminess when you make a swirl in the pan. At least how I understood things. Then mix in some butter and parm when it's done.

The other night when I made shrimp risotto for dinner I added shallots and garlic to the butter, cooked my shrimp, removed, added a little more butter and started the rice from there, adding the shrimp back in at the end.

Dang, I've got myself wanting to make risotto now


----------



## niquejim (Sep 1, 2011)

I like ..:: Kitchen Basics - Home ::.. for stock because they make unsalted versions

And mushroom or squash risotto are both wonderful


----------



## vitauta (Sep 1, 2011)

pacanis said:


> College Inn Bold it's called. Make sure you get the Bold. And it comes in a smallish bottle, 17 oz or something. Just right if you cook for one because it's easy to use up in a few weeks. Opening up a bottle of the Rotisserie Chicken is like you are smelling someone taking a chicken out of the oven.
> 
> And thank you.
> I thought I had posted the recipe and my changes, but I guess not. The gist of the method I used was, you only need to contantly stir it in the beginning, when you are turning your rice golden in the butter and listening for the sizzle. Then again when you add the first liquid, which in my case was the liquid from reconstituting the porcini and some vermouth. This is basically to get it cooking evenly in your pan. Then start in with your broth, just enough to cover the rice, stir, let absorb. I think I did that three times. Have more broth heated up than you think you will need or you'll be SOL and scrambling for some hot liquid to add if you run out.
> ...


pac, do you have a background in teaching? you would make a great teacher! you have the ability to break down a process that is complex, and break it down into small, easy to understand and follow parts.  i can actually visualize making a risotto, step by step, thanks to your sterling descriptions--you've taken much of the mystery out of the procedure, replacing it with basic, easy to digest mechanics. just what i needed....


----------



## msmofet (Sep 1, 2011)

This was the first time I made risotto and except for a bit too much saffron it was wonderful. I added sautéed mushrooms at the end with the cheese. I cheated big time and cooked it in a pressure cooker. YUP 7 minutes in the pressure cooker and it was perfect.

Saffron Mushroom Risotto


----------



## vitauta (Sep 1, 2011)

msmofet said:


> This was the first time I made risotto and except for a bit too much saffron it was wonderful. I added sautéed mushrooms at the end with the cheese. I cheated big time and cooked it in a pressure cooker. YUP 7 minutes in the pressure cooker and it was perfect.
> 
> Saffron Mushroom Risotto



you did WHAT?!!  please explain that, msmo.  what happened to stirring? and stirring...and stirring...and stirring....???


----------



## pacanis (Sep 1, 2011)

vitauta said:


> pac, do you have a background in teaching? you would make a great teacher! you have the ability to break down a process that is complex, and break it down into small, easy to understand and follow parts. i can actually visualize making a risotto, step by step, thanks to your sterling descriptions--you've taken much of the mystery out of the procedure, replacing it with basic, easy to digest mechanics. just what i needed....


 
Wow, thanks. That's probably the best compliment I ever got 
I used to be a shop foreman in a sheet metal shop, so had to bring a few apprentices up through the ranks. And I used to be the head instructor and Safety & Training Advisor at a small drop zone (skydiving), so you know... you don't listen, you bounce 

Thanks again, Vit.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 1, 2011)

Pressure cooker risotto is just too awesome, MsM. Nice.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 1, 2011)

vitauta said:


> you did WHAT?!! please explain that, msmo. what happened to stirring? and stirring...and stirring...and stirring....???


 

*Saffron Mushroom Risotto*
*(Pressure-Cooker Method)*
1 TBSP. olive oil
1 small onion, finely chopped (about ¾ cup)
1 cup arborio rice
2 cups chicken stock
¼ cup vermouth or dry white wine
1/8 tsp. crushed saffron
1/8 tsp. ground pepper
½ tsp. salt
Sliced mushroom caps sautéed in butter
1 TBSP. butter
¼ cup grated Parmesan cheese

Heat the oil in a pressure cooker over high heat.

Add the onion and cook until t soft about 2 minutes.

Add the rice and cook, stirring, for about 30 seconds
until the outer edges turn translucent.

Add the stock, wine, and saffron.

Cover and bring to high pressure over high heat.

Reduce heat to stabilize pressure. Cook 7 minutes.

Quick-release pressure and remove cover.

Stir in pepper, salt, butter, sautéed mushrooms and Parmesan.

Let sit for 2 minutes before serving.

Makes 4 Servings


----------



## msmofet (Sep 1, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Pressure cooker risotto is just too awesome, MsM. Nice.


Thank you pac


----------



## vitauta (Sep 1, 2011)

wow.  why isn't everybody making risotto this way? well, i'm not because i no longer have a pressure cooker.  but if i see one of the old fashioned kind on the market i might just get back with it.  your risotto is beautiful, msmo--silky and golden.  i'm looking forward to making one of my own.  i like your recipe which combines the saffron with the mushrooms in one recipe.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 1, 2011)

vitauta said:


> wow. why isn't everybody making risotto this way? well, i'm not because i no longer have a pressure cooker. but if i see one of the old fashioned kind on the market i might just get back with it. your risotto is beautiful, msmo--silky and golden. i'm looking forward to making one of my own. i like your recipe which combines the saffron with the mushrooms in one recipe.


 Thank you V


----------



## vitauta (Sep 1, 2011)

niquejim said:


> I like ..:: Kitchen Basics - Home ::.. for stock because they make unsalted versions
> 
> And mushroom or squash risotto are both wonderful




i've had and liked kitchen basics, but the quart size is more than i can easily use.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 1, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i've had and liked kitchen basics, but the quart size is more than i can easily use.




You can easily freeze any leftovers from an open quart.  I do it all the time.  I freeze it in half-cup containers as I find that more useful to me than ice cube trays.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks to vitauta, I decided to prepare this risotto with mushrooms and sausage recipe.
I paid too much attention to the photographs, alas, and so I slighlty overcooked it... poor me!


----------



## vitauta (Sep 28, 2011)

four weeks ago to the day, i had a risotto disaster in my kitchen.  i am back today to try again, hopefully with your help, to get it right this time.  i'm ready with my prep work, excepting for the measuring and soaking? of my saffron threads (red, greek).  just how does one measure those tiny little threads?  anyone who tells me i need 1/4 or 1/2 teaspoon saffron, hasn't seen my saffron that i'm expected to measure.  do i crush the threads into a powder, or count them?  "a pinch" of saffron doesn't help me either.  i have these saffron packets that contain .007oz, or 0.2g each.  i almost went with using one whole packet, but decided against it because i don't want to overdo a spice that has such a strong medicinal smell to it--i have a small amount sitting in some white wine since yesterday.  another thing with using this "authentic" saffron, i read (in my saffron google travels) that saffron should not be cooked, but added in at the end.  i read also that saffron needs to be soaked from 2 to 20 hours before using.  all of this information has me confused.  can someone please tell me what you know from experience about saffron measuring and use?  i promise i won't hold anybody accountable for any mistakes i make with this risotto dish--please, i need some closure here....


----------



## pacanis (Sep 28, 2011)

Risotto disaster? I must have missed that thread.


----------



## gratefulchef (Sep 28, 2011)

I would use it very sparingly...u can always add more.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 28, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Risotto disaster? I must have missed that thread.




yeah, well, it's still running these tortuous loops in my head--and still a sore spot, though i learned some valuable lessons.  there are mistakes i won't repeat, but then i'm so adept at finding new ways to screw up.  ergo, my tendency toward excessive and obsessive plannings of things....


----------



## pacanis (Sep 28, 2011)

I hate when bad experiences keep playing themselves out in your head.
I hope your next time produces a better experience. I'm sure it will.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks, pac, for the vote of confidence.  

it is said there are two types of people in the world, the ones that say "this glass is half full" and the ones who say "this glass is half empty."  however, the world belongs to the ones who say "what's up with this glass?  excuse me, excuse me, this is my glass?  i don't think so, my glass was full, and it was much bigger."


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 28, 2011)

vitauta said:


> yeah, well, it's still running these tortuous loops in my head--and still a sore spot, though i learned some valuable lessons.  there are mistakes i won't repeat, but then i'm so adept at finding new ways to screw up.  ergo, my tendency toward excessive and obsessive plannings of things....



I can understand you, vitauta!

My biggest shame is that I cannot prepare a perfect spaghetti alla carbonara recipe.
And IT IS A SHAME, considering I'm a bl**dy Italian, and my uncle can do it, and my friend Giulio can do it, and I hate them.
But I simply cannot prepare it good enough for me. Good enough for me means that when I eat it, I have to cry and sing and be happy.

But I'm trying hard, I'll never give up!!! Now you have to prepare a perfect saffron risotto!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 28, 2011)

vitauta said:


> thanks, pac, for the vote of confidence.
> 
> it is said there are two types of people in the world, the ones that say "this glass is half full" and the ones who say "this glass is half empty." however, the world belongs to the ones who say "what's up with this glass? excuse me, excuse me, this is my glass? i don't think so, my glass was full, and it was much bigger."


 
And then there are people like me, who drink right from the bottle.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 28, 2011)

pacanis said:


> And then there are people like me, who drink right from the bottle.


 ROTFLMBO!! I am so glad I WASN'T drinking anything when I read this!!


----------



## vitauta (Sep 28, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> I can understand you, vitauta!
> 
> My biggest shame is that I cannot prepare a perfect spaghetti alla carbonara recipe.
> And IT IS A SHAME, considering I'm a bl**dy Italian, and my uncle can do it, and my friend Giulio can do it, and I hate them.
> ...



okAY, i'm ready to go, luca! i want to cry and sing and be happy about my mushroom/saffron risotto!  your vibes are so energizing!  the pics of your own risotto preparations are exquisite, luca....


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 28, 2011)

vitauta said:


> okAY, i'm ready to go, luca! i want to cry and sing and be happy about my mushroom/saffron risotto!  your vibes are so energizing!  the pics of your own risotto preparations are exquisite, luca....



 GO vitauta GO GO GO

And eat some of that risotto "alla mia salute"!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 28, 2011)

My recipe calls for 1/8 tsp CRUSHED saffron HTH


----------



## msmofet (Sep 28, 2011)

BTW I have a set of measureing spoons that include pinch, dash and smidgen measures.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 28, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Carnaroli is my first choice but Aborio is nearly as good.


 
Yes.  I only use those two types of rice


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 28, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i am making risotto for the first time. i've had risotto in restaurants twice only. both times it was dreamy. i approach this new dish with more than a little trepidation, as risotto is well known for being tricky to get right. (i watch hell's kitchen so i know)how much better are my chances for a creamy to-die-for risotto if i use this special risotto rice? does anybody here have experience cooking with acquarello rice as compared to regular short grained rice making risotto? i know i could always do the virgin run with plain rice, but i want the results of this effort to be something really special....


 
Acquarello is a brand of Arborio rice.  Carnaroli and Vialone Nano are varieties of Arborio Rice.  

FWIW, you will not achieve the creamy texture for your risotto if you use regular short grain rice. You need the Arborio.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 28, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> Acquarello is a brand of Arborio rice.  Carnaroli and Vialone Nano are varieties of Arborio Rice.
> 
> FWIW, you will not achieve the creamy texture for your risotto if you use regular short grain rice. You need the Arborio.



 Warning: know-it-all note 

Actually, Vialone Nano has been created from the Nano and the Vialone varieties, Carnaroli from Vialone and Leoncino varieties, Arborio from Vialone and Lady Wright.

 End of know-it-all note 



And here you can see the endless ricefields around my hometown, the heartland of rice production in Europe!


----------



## vitauta (Sep 28, 2011)

beautiful expanse of verdant and azure rice fields, luca....

thank you everybody for all your help and support every step of the way on this often rut-filled risotto road i've been traveling.  today i made a truly enviable and glorious risotto!--far superior to any i've tasted before!  right now though, i feel like a fat, overfed slug, laid heavy from a food-induced stupor....


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 28, 2011)

vitauta said:


> beautiful expanse of verdant and azure rice fields, luca....
> 
> thank you everybody for all your help and support every step of the way on this often rut-filled risotto road i've been traveling.  today i made a truly enviable and glorious risotto!--far superior to any i've tasted before!  right now though, i feel like a fat, overfed slug, laid heavy from a food-induced stupor....


----------

